# L.i.p. Off Sandbridge



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*TODAYS PLAN WAS TO GO SOUTH THIS TIME AROUND 9 30....SO WE HEADED OUT. GOT DOWN TO SANDBRIDGE AND DROPPED OUR LINES AWAY FROM THE CROWD OF BOATS TO TRY OUR LUCK.....BAM ! BEFORE I COULD EVEN GET MY LINE OUT JACK HAD A 20 OR SO INCH BLUEFISH 50 YARDS OFF THE FRIGGEN PIER (ITS CLOSED) HE KISSES AND LETS GO.*



*SO I HURRY UP AND WET A LINE AS LISA WAS TURNING THE BOAT AROUND.....HELLO ! 32 INCH ROCK MIXED IN WITH THE BLUES I GUESS...I ABOUT CHIT !!*



*THEN I LAND A FAT FISH THAT WAS ONLY 25 INCHES AND TAGGED BUT I COULDNT READ WHAT THE GREEN TAG SAID SO BEING SHORT I LET HER GO. THEN IT WAS JACKS TURN AND LOST A FISH RIGHT BEHIND THE BOAT,BUT THE DRAG ZINGED AGAIN BEHIND HIM AND HE GRABBED A 33 INCH STRIPER- 2 IN THE BOX. *




*THEN JACK GETS A 31 INCH STRIPER FOUL HOOKED IN THE PEC FIN AND IT WEARS HIM OUT !! AND THEN A 30 OR SO INCH BLUE FISH THAT HE KEEPS FOR THE GRILL*.



*CRUISED BACK HOME NICE AND EASY AND WITH 4 FISH....JACK LOVES ME SO HE GAVE ME ONE OF HIS FISH SO HE GOT A BLUE AND A STRIPER AND I TOOK HOME 2 GOOD STRIPERS.......I AM THINKING OF TAKING TOMORRO OFF AND GO BACK BEFORE THE COLD SNAP GETS HERE TUESDAY.*


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice report - did you happen to see if those guys on the beach get into any of them?
Regarding that green tag - I just saw this on TF:

_Mentioned here before, but with action heating up, remember, VIMS has tagged a bunch of rockfish. The tags are green and have a phone number. If you catch one of these fish, put it on ice and call the number. VIMS will pick up the fish, give you $25 and the fish does not count against your daily limit. They are studying the mycobacteria infection that causes red sores on the fish. _


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

racin Im jelous. Cant catchem like that from the surf. Nice catch perty werk.


----------

